# foaling



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

You should really get in touch with a vet and have him/her look at her. 

And also, post pictures.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, pics please!


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

This is Cagney


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Apparently she is older and has had a few babies. Lacey is next to her and pregnant also just not as far along


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

*just for fun*

These are my other three. The ivory one is Holly she was born last December. Her mamma is Dixie and her aunt is Dancy. They are a little spoiled and a little jealous of their new roomies.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh my .. she looks ready to pop.. what was she bred to , a mammoth ? I think if she does not foal soon I would have her Vet checked. 
Your Donks are sooo cute.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

deanna.. did the donkey foal yet ? if so Pics .... please and thank you.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Ha Ha, she looks exactly like my donk, who hasn't been anywhere near a jack or stud. My gal is simply obese on not the best grass pasture. I have put her on dry lot with a weanling colt and she might be losing some but once there it is really hard for a donk to lose those fat spots. My donk has had one foal that I know of, possibly more.


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

well she might be fat but she was with three jacks for like a year and I believe she's had several foals


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is she bagged up ? Has a Vet seen her yet ? she is so cute.. 
If she is just a fatty,, she needs a diet. lol.


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay .wow.its been along time. I think she is ready finally. Bag looks like she has bull balls. Teets straight down. Kind of grumpy. Waxed teets. She wont let me check her milk. She is rounded belly. Help i just dont know how much longer i can wait. Lol


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Well i have not been on in awhile. We had our baby Patty in April


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Patience aka Patty


----------



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Then on Mothers day our other Jenny foaled and we had Oliver


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow...looks like she has a dozen babies in there.


----------

